# Push me off the fence



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

I personally think its awesome i mean if your guest feel uncomfortable doing so they can always pass on the photo


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

I too think it's an awesome idea. As silent cries states, it's an option whether or not to have a photo taken. Go for it!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah as long as it's optional I don't see the harm.

That reminds me of the opening of Ginger Snaps (of course that was much more extreme than what you're talking about!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5lbZCGrt4Y


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't see the big deal. It's Halloween, you're suppose to push it to the limit


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Umm, I'll be the odd lady out. Not thrilled with the idea. Personally think it's cool but have a rule that if there's something I'm on the fence about _(taste-wise)_ go with the gut and don't do it. How about instead of them posing like they are dead - have them pose like they are hissing like a vampire?

Have a neighbor who had lost both their father and father-in law this summer. They are still mourning and my first thought was it would upset them to see a loved one in the same pose.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm going to agree with Terra.
I personally wouldn't be offended, but a friend of mine just lost her husband and first thing I thought was "I couldn't do that, it would hurt her and the kids"
It does sound very cool though and my morbid friends would love it, so I guess it depends on your crowd. 

Maybe if you really emphasized the Vampire part like give them a wooden stake, garlic, and cape props and have them hiss like Terra mentioned?


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

How about you don't make it official or anything, but you just have the coffin there as an effects prop. Then at some point you could joke about how "we should get a photo of Cousin Ted in there!" Someone might even ask to take their photo in there without you prompting it!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree with Terra & Mizerella on this one.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

So funny you brought this up as this is the second year that I have thought about doing this. I have a great coffin that would look great in a photo pose..I used it as a prop last year, but wanted to do a photo op. I thought about doing it again this year but am still unsure...good advice everyone!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the input everybody. I knew i could trust you all for sincere advice. I think i will put out the casket as if it were a prop and then leave the photo oppurtunity of it to fate. As mentioned earlier, if some folks decide to give it a go, then great. If not then so be it. I will not press the issue, although i already know of a few guest that will jump at the oppurtunity to hop in for a pic.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I think it sounds like a great idea. Halloween is, after all, about the dead. I see no reason why anyone who would come to a Halloween party would be offended by an old fashioned coffin. Now maybe I can see it, if you were using a modern style casket like everyone sees at funerals today, but the toe pincher style is something most people will just associate with Halloween or vampires. I would definitely take the photo op. I hope you'll post pics after the party!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I think its a fun idea but can see that it may make some people uncomfortable rather than offended. As some others said, it'd be a very cool photo op if you made it more like a vampires coffin with the associated props


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

We had our casket propped against the wall one year because we didn't use it for our dracula and people posed in it on their on. I think it is a great idea! Here is a pic of one of the girls I work with posing in it






Have a great party!!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Very cool brew8354! Thats what Im hoping for too! Im just gonna throw the casket out there and hope people take it upon themselves to make it a photo op! BTW....I hope some Cowboys Cheerleaders show up to my party as well! GO COWBOYS!!!......sigh.......Its really tough to be a Cowboys fan this year!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

If you just leave it up and let people decide, maybe you could also suggest the photo op to a few people who you know would like the idea, just in case people don't realize it is an option?


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree with Terra.



Terra said:


> Umm, I'll be the odd lady out. Not thrilled with the idea. Personally think it's cool but have a rule that if there's something I'm on the fence about _(taste-wise)_ go with the gut and don't do it. How about instead of them posing like they are dead - have them pose like they are hissing like a vampire?
> 
> Have a neighbor who had lost both their father and father-in law this summer. They are still mourning and my first thought was it would upset them to see a loved one in the same pose.


----------



## Luna C. Moonrider (Oct 11, 2011)

I had a working guillotine in 2009 that a friend built for me. It was a big hit.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

i think you shouldnt take pictures and just have the haunted house you dont want to risk it


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW MoonRider! The guillotine is impressive! Did the blade drop? I love the ideal of interactive props. Its fun to build a cemetery, but ultimately all you can do is look at it. When you build something people can actually use or interact with, I believe it brings another dimension to the Halloween experience. Thats alot of the reason why I build games for ToTs and my party guest. A hands on experience! Last year I even built an electric chair that people could sit on for a photo. As an added bonus, someone behind the scene would trigger a palm sander that was bolted to the bottom of the chair to give the unsuspecting person a real jolt. This is alot of the reason I wanted to add the coffin as a photo prop in the first place. Yet another interactive element in the entire Halloween experience!


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

CycloneJack said:


> Very cool brew8354! Thats what Im hoping for too! Im just gonna throw the casket out there and hope people take it upon themselves to make it a photo op! BTW....I hope some Cowboys Cheerleaders show up to my party as well! GO COWBOYS!!!......sigh.......Its really tough to be a Cowboys fan this year!


I hope your party is a hit!! Also hope some Cowboy Cheerleaders show up!! Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Luna C. Moonrider (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, Jack. I agree with you. Games, interactive devices all add life to the party. And yes, the blade did drop. We sliced a few pumpkins for an exhibition, but there was a lock on it so that nothing could be severed unintentionally.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

did you end up using the coffin as a photo op?


----------



## Galewarning (Aug 31, 2015)

I think it's awesome too! Go for it and don't be surprised if you have people lined up to take photos in the coffin as well. I mean, really, how could a coffin be in poor taste if an electric chair was a hit?!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This is a several year old post, but others probably have the same questions.


----------

